# Hypodermic needle to inject medicine.



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

One difficulty that I can see or encounter from time to time is introducing medicine to a sick fish. White excretions in fish is generally caused by an internal parasite in the digestive track. The fish may become skinny, lethargic (just kind of stays in one place without moving like it has withdrawn into its own world) and refuses to eat.

The best method to introduce anti parasitic medicine is through the food. Now we have a dilemma where the fish can be cured if it takes its medicine but it will NOT eat or swallow anything.

How about introducing the medicine diluted in water with a hypodermic needle directed into the oral cavity? Will that work? I have lost three angelfish over the past week. I noticed the white solid discharge from the anus last night. The fish was to be treated today but it passed away overnight. 
I will however administer the medicine like that the next time by removing the fish from its environment when it has been treated. 

It seems to me this is the correct way to treat fish that refuse to eat. 

I suppose that antibiotics could also be given that way when the fish refuses to eat.

I will answer my own question “Will it work?” I believe that it will!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

You can use internal medication like praizpro. No need to worry about needle. It is 1 teaspoon per 20g. The trick is to notice the problem early.

Or do what I do, treat your tank whenever you introduce new fish.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

charles said:


> You can use internal medication like praizpro. No need to worry about needle. It is 1 teaspoon per 20g. The trick is to notice the problem early.
> 
> Or do what I do, treat your tank whenever you introduce new fish.


I haven't studied the internal anatomy of a fish. How does the med get into the stomach if the fish will not eat? I noticed the white faeces last night and the fish was dead in the morning. The fish was lethargic in the morning and would not eat. Based on what I've read it seems like immediate aggressive medical intervention might have saved the fish. No?


----------

